# loft designs for 4 pigeons



## ozzi (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello
Iam new to all that i got 4 pigeons and i need some one to advice me with how to build a loft for only 4 pigeons to use it for the winter and if there apic will be great ,i have lots room for them in summer

any help please 
thank you


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would just build a 4x4x4 wooden box with a slanted roof a door and attach a small animal cage to one side and a opening for them to come out and there you have a little loft for min dollars. Do it as cheep as you can because when they start to multiplying you will need all your money to build a bigger one .LOL There are some threads on here that have small coops just look around not sure where I saw them Gary


----------



## ozzi (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you for your help but would please draw a plan for insid

thx again


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

On this site--click seach--enter "youth loft"
Some idea's should come up


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Picture HELP
I tried to upload a picture to this reply.
It said I had already uploaded it in another subject---How do I move it to this reply?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sky tx said:


> Picture HELP
> I tried to upload a picture to this reply.
> It said I had already uploaded it in another subject---How do I move it to this reply?


if you can find where you posted it, you can click on the # of the post and in the address bar, right click and copy, then paste it in this one for the link to it...


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=448065&postcount=4


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Spirit Wings--I do not have any 9 year olds in my neighborhood to show me how to use computers.


----------



## ozzi (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks sky tx and spirit wings but if i can get a plan for inside will be great

thank you


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

If it is going to be inside then a cage would be better. How are you with tools? A wooden dowell wall would be better than wire but a wire wall would be easier. Basicly four birds need 4 feet X 4 feet X 4 feet. Make the bottom, back and top wooden with plywood, the front and sides dowells, or wire. Set it on a small end table and if you can put wheels on the end table makes cleanup easier because you can roll it. 

Good Luck,
Tony


----------



## ozzi (Jun 16, 2010)

sorry i mean inside the loft ,and the loft it going to be outside

thanks


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

ozzi said:


> sorry i mean inside the loft ,and the loft it going to be outside
> 
> thanks


I'm cofused, you need a loft inside another loft?

Tony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sky tx said:


> Thanks Spirit Wings--I do not have any 9 year olds in my neighborhood to show me how to use computers.


your welcome, so true about the 9 year olds...lol..


----------



## ozzi (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry to confused you BIG T all what I need a plan for 4x4x4 loft and how the set up should be inside (window, door , vent, perch, nest box.....

Thank you


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ozzi:

Best advice I can offer you is to start reading threads. All of them in this section. You'll get an idea of where to place the different elements inside your loft. The is no one design... Everybody does it differently. Here's one popular design:

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm

Check out the links at the bottom of their website of the examples people have built, you'll see they have all modified elements of the basic design.

Otherwise, the only advice I can offer is to have a door on one side that you reach into to feed, clean, etc. Don't have your nest boxes on the opposite side... you won't be able to reach them for cleaning, and you'll be doing a lot of cleaning. So, I'd put the nest boxes on the back wall, so I could easily reach them . Put the perches on the wall opposite the door you reach into, or on the front wall, opposite the nest boxes. Put your trap door on the front, or the opposite side of the feed/access door.

Think about where you'll want your aviary. The birds need it for a place to sun, bathe and get fresh air. You might want to incorporate your trap into your aviary. Again... look at lots of pictures of other folks' lofts to see what appeals to you and your situation.

The most important aspects are: The birds must be secure from predators, vermin and the weather. The loft must be able to be kept clean, conveniently. Don't build something that's a pain to clean... dirty lofts breed disease. The need fresh air and light, but not drafts. You also need to be able to capture the birds easily if you need to, without stressing them too much.

Plan also for growth. They are prolific breeders. Unless you keep them seperate, your four birds will likely turn into a dozen or more, in less than a year. Overcrowding will lead to disease and fighting. You will have chicks getting killed by other birds... they are territorial birds, and they will fight for, and protect their space. A loft build for 4 birds, will not hold 12. Regardless of what you think will work.

Good luck,

Don


----------



## ozzi (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi cbx 1013
thank you for your advice and i will do what you said.
i will put the nest boxes on the back wall, and the perches on the wall opposite the door ,and trap door on the front wall(opposite the nest boxes)
but i need one more advice? i am going to put slant roof vent so which wall should i put the vet for ventilation or which side of the floor should i put it on

thanks alot


----------

